# Photoshop show off time



## RumDaddy (Sep 8, 2009)

Im not claiming to be showing off my photoshopping skills. Im curious to see some other peoples work. Heres what I got so far and I just started farting around with this today. 












What else is there to do? Come on guys, show off some images that were photoshopped!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 8, 2009)

what more is there to do?
much more than selective color. 

you missed some of the edges around the flowers too. mostly between the leaves at the bottom.

my flickr has some pshopped images in it if you wanna check it out.


----------



## NateWagner (Sep 8, 2009)

well, if you ever go and look at my website all of the images on there were photoshopped in one way or another. 

as for your images... when doing a spot color (not that I would ever recommend doing a spot color) I would suggest not merely desaturating the background as that is generally a rather flat conversion.


----------



## RumDaddy (Sep 8, 2009)

Heres two questions for ya.

When it comes to photoshop whats your favorite filter?

Heres another question. I seen a image where the center was some what cropped but the outer edges were still there just fades or darker and Im trying to figure out how to do that any suggestions?


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 8, 2009)

i dont like all the crap artistic cutesy filters.
the one filter i use most is the smart sharpen...or sharpen mask, and lens correction in the distort submenu.

as far as your other question goes...it sounds like what you want is 'vignetting'. dark corners that fade away towards the center. i use those a lot too.
they should be in the filter...distort...lens correction menu.

if thats not what you meant, do you have a link illustrating what you mean?


----------



## xiangji (Sep 8, 2009)

Flowers at a wedding... the classic selective colour example lol


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 8, 2009)

xiangji said:


> Flowers at a wedding... the classic selective colour example lol


 
*snicker* agreed.

what i think you could really benefit from OP is getting your B&W conversions to look a bit better. mess with levels and contrast. your BW in these images look flat.

oh and for the record...totally wrong forum.
nothing about this discussion or the pics shown are "beyond the basics".
sry for harshness.


----------



## xiangji (Sep 8, 2009)

I think the first one would be better if it was just the woman with the flower as the focal point. Then maybe isolate her slightly by blurring him out a bit as she's obviously got a thing going on with the flowers and he just seems to be giggling in the background ROFL :lmao:

...plus she is cuter...


----------



## RumDaddy (Sep 8, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> i dont like all the crap artistic cutesy filters.
> the one filter i use most is the smart sharpen...or sharpen mask, and lens correction in the distort submenu.
> 
> as far as your other question goes...it sounds like what you want is 'vignetting'. dark corners that fade away towards the center. i use those a lot too.
> ...


 

YOU SIR ARE CORRECT!!!!


Creating Vignette in PhotoShop Elements

But I cant find the fikler so Im currently researching it on line!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 8, 2009)

well what version of pshop do you have?


----------



## skieur (Sep 8, 2009)

RumDaddy said:


> Heres two questions for ya.
> 
> When it comes to photoshop whats your favorite filter?



The Nik software plug-in sunshine filter.  It can actually turn a cloudy day shot into a sunny day shot.

skieur


----------



## RumDaddy (Sep 8, 2009)

Alright when I click on the Optical Marquee Tool it doessnt let me stretch the circle  bigger or change its shape at all . Im just basically dragging a circle around. Then at the top theirs the image of the hand/Move Tool. It doesnt say to use it. But I do anyways and then I can drag it bigger but it immediatly cuts out where it was first and Im just stretching that image bigger to cover it.


----------



## RumDaddy (Sep 8, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> well what version of pshop do you have?


 

Pshop elements.


----------



## inTempus (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's one of my more recent edits that's more than sharpening, contrast and color enhancement.






Here's a LOMO edit:


----------



## Jaszek (Sep 8, 2009)

So here is one I edited. Selective colour and motion blur.


----------



## Opher (Sep 8, 2009)

Last one i did.


----------



## RumDaddy (Sep 8, 2009)

I did it!


----------



## RumDaddy (Sep 8, 2009)

If you stare at the above image long enough after several minutes youll notice, almost like its a optical illusion. But after a while you may notice I used the vignetting feature on photoshops elements.​ 



Special thanks to SrBisquit for making images like this possible. 




No seriously though, thanks.​


----------



## camz (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok op here's the last one I did.


----------



## Antithesis (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's some stuff off my old flickr account. I don't have anything remotely recent on this computer:

Lomo edit with a heavy vignette:






Another heavy vignette (probably  too heavy, trying to hide a blown out sky LOL) and a basic glow and color tweak:






And finally, a gnarly duotone with an inverted vignette and heavy sharpening (and a hideous watermark! Gawd I was dumb two years ago, lol):


----------



## camz (Sep 8, 2009)

What's this LOMO edit I keep seing in this thread.  Is that a mas produced action?


----------



## Antithesis (Sep 8, 2009)

It depends who you ask. A lot of times its just a cross process look, and others its full vignette and deep saturation with a slight color shift. It's supposed to look like these cameras: Lomography

If you want to get really specific, look at the shots on the bottom of that page.


----------



## camz (Sep 9, 2009)

Antithesis said:


> It depends who you ask. A lot of times its just a cross process look, and others its full vignette and deep saturation with a slight color shift. It's supposed to look like these cameras: Lomography
> 
> If you want to get really specific, look at the shots on the bottom of that page.


 
Thanks for the the info.  I'm actually familiar with it but I guess it differs with terminology.


----------



## KmH (Sep 9, 2009)

RumDaddy said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You took that photograph?


----------



## Jon0807 (Sep 11, 2009)

This is more of what's called a "photochop" than a photoshop.  Can't post the actual image since some aspects of it is deviantart only property but here's the link Cupid by ~Jon0807 on deviantART


----------



## 5DManiac (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice work, guys! I like the chair on the beach one and taxi one.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 11, 2009)

Jas... love the taxi.

As for me, here's a recent one I'm pretty proud of...

Original...






Edited...






100% crop...


----------



## camz (Sep 12, 2009)

Chris that's a really clean edit you did there, lol even at a 100%!

Ok here's the last edit I'm pretty proud of. Didn't do any editing but colour management but it took me a while to get it just right in my eyes. Here's a sample from the series:


----------



## rufus5150 (Sep 12, 2009)

Motion blur added, mutli-step process by which its posterized and turned into a cartoon... etc, etc:






More cartoon processing, with the original:











And one more, done in more of a 'sketch' after quadtoning:


----------



## manaheim (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks, camz.  I loved that series you did with tha girl.  I can only imagine what the drivers-by were thinking. 

rufus... nice edits.  Love the cartoon effect.  Awesome for the folks in costume.


----------



## fokker (Sep 14, 2009)

Haha that batman one is brilliant!

Heres one I took of my mini, added a motion blur to the background and radial blur on the wheels.


----------

